# bug bei sniper ghost warrior 2?



## Taares (17. März 2013)

Hallo

ich habe ein problem in der mission wo man mit seinem begleiter und dem russen in sarajewo rumläuft. Bei der stelle wo man am anfang links einen panzer vorbeifahren sieht und dann durch einen zerstörten bus laufen soll, nur da komm ich nichht weiter, da ich immer gegen eine unsichtbare wand laufe.


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. März 2013)

Du musst an der Stelle deine Begleiter vorlassen. Außerdem hat es bei mir geholfen, die Haltung auf "Gebückt" zu ändern.


----------



## Taares (17. März 2013)

begleiter ist vor mir und weder bücken noch kriechen hilft, bleib trotzdem hängen


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. März 2013)

Hmm, nach ein paar Sekunden bin ich dann durchgekommen. Hat der NPC denn den Weg freigeräumt? Vorher gehts auf jeden Fall nicht weiter.


----------



## Taares (17. März 2013)

nein mein begleiter hockt vor mir und  der russe schaut nur aus dem bus raus


----------



## Mothman (17. März 2013)

Taares schrieb:


> nein mein begleiter hockt vor mir und  der russe schaut nur aus dem bus raus


Ist das reproduzierbar? Also passiert das immer an der Stelle, auch wenn du einen älteren Spielstand lädst? 
Das würde ich nämlich ansonsten empfehlen: Mal mit einem älteren Spielstand probieren (falls noch nicht gemacht): Eventuell wurden irgendwelche Skripte im Spiel nicht richtig ausgelöst.


----------



## derking708 (17. März 2013)

Wenn du im Spiel drinne bist, drücke ESC und gehe Auf Neu Starten, damit wird das Level neu gestartet, dann geht's.


----------

